# Serra de Sintra  28-11-14



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Boas pessoal,

Estas últimas semanas chuvosas despertaram-me a curiosidade para uma visita a bela Serra de Sintra, basicamente quis ir ver como está a rede hidrográfica da serra.

Aqui fica uma pequena reportagem.

Primeiro, fui espreitar a ribeira/cascata da Atrozela, ja há muito tempo que não via tanta água, esta ribeira vem exactamente da Lagoa Azul:


De seguida rumei à barragem do rio da Mula,pelo caminho, era ver as bermas carregadas de água, muitas delas atravessavam a estrada, pequenos deslizamentos de terra também eram muitos...

Mesmo à entrada da barragem deparo-me com isto:
A ribeira da mula ainda a correr fora do leito..


Chegada a Barragem do Rio da Mula,cenário espectacular:













De seguida rumei ao vale de Porto Covo, por onde segue a ribeira da Mula.

Pequeno afluente da ribeira da Mula:






Vale de Porto Covo:






















Percorrendo o vale, já numa zona em que o vale é muito mais encaixado.






















Uma pequena represa:


----------



## overcast (28 Nov 2014 às 19:06)

Excelentes imagens Jonas! 
A serra está completamente "empapada"!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

overcast disse:


> Excelentes imagens Jonas!
> A serra está completamente "empapada"!



Obrigado, nem imagino o acumulado mensal da serra...deve ser algo brutal.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 19:22)

Belo trabalho!
Esse vale de Porto Covo é mesmo bonito e o trilho ao longo da ribeira, e eu nem o conheço.
Aquelas ruínas são interessantes, antigas azenhas?
Atrozela, outro local que não conheço, aliás muitos vales ainda não explorei, a minha tendência são os cimos.

As cascatas do litoral também deviam estar pujantes, Biscaia, Pirolita, Louriçal, Ursa, Caneiro... são dezenas quando chove desta maneira.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

Tanta água , a ver se este fim de semana também dou uma volta pela serra.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 19:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado, nem imagino o acumulado mensal da serra...deve ser algo brutal.



É que a serra vai guardando a água, quer no seu interior quer nos terrenos que por terem densa vegetação a retêm. Mas quando o limite de armazenamento é excedido temos cenários notáveis, e perigosos por vezes, como os cascalenses e sintrenses bem conhecem. É lamentável que não haja udómetros e que os poucos que existiam, Colares, Pena, tenham sido desactivados.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Belo trabalho!
> Esse vale de Porto Covo é mesmo bonito e o trilho ao longo da ribeira, e eu nem o conheço.
> Aquelas ruínas são interessantes, antigas azenhas?
> Atrozela, outro local que não conheço, aliás muitos vales ainda não explorei, a minha tendência são os cimos.



Sim também já me questionei varias vezes do que se trata aquelas ruínas, mas não me parece que sejam azenhas, embora a proximidade a linha de água sugira isso.
Atrozela é uma localidade perto de Alcabideche, fica nas traseiras do Cascaishopping/A16, lá em baixo, numa cova.
Caso precises de algumas indicações é so pedires.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tanta água , a ver se este fim de semana também dou uma volta pela serra.



Para completar, falta a Lagoa Azul e sua cascata (artificial), que deve estar potente.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Nov 2014 às 00:11)

Simplesmente belo , mais um local a explorar/conhecer.


----------

